# Looking For Laptop 50k+- few Ks



## hahahari (Nov 28, 2009)

My compaq laptop died yesterday so I am looking for a LONG TERM replacement that can take some heavy duty work.

MY Needs

AV conversions
Games
Movies
Text editing
Uploading, downloading
Internet Marketing related softwares.
I spend long hours before it so a good screen is a must.
It need be VERY portable. Average weight will do. But good battery life is essential as power here is pretty unstable.

My range is 50k give or take. The give or take is actually quite flexible so make a suggestion even if you think its a little beyond 50k. 

Also suggest even if the graphics is not that good. Bcs I have a pretty decent PC to game on.

Suggest something that will last me 3 years straight and can pull its weight. I run my laptop almost 24x7. I am ready to pay premium as long as the quality is good.

Thnx for the help guys.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Nov 28, 2009)

Hp dv6 -2005ax is a good buy for 46k...
if u want to go over 50k u can buy Dell studio 15 &configure it according to your needs


----------



## panacea_amc (Nov 29, 2009)

hahahari said:


> My compaq laptop died yesterday


sad. but how did that happen?


----------



## k4ce (Nov 29, 2009)

if u want durable, u need to go for dell latitude ... might be over ur budget, but worth it ... my company game me one ... it was previously used by someone else for a almost 2 years ... Jus upgraded ram and proc and gave it to me ... solid ... it feels as solid as my personal acer which is probably just 4 months old ...

but they do come at a heavy premium for the features... but will certainly last 3 years without doubt


----------



## desiibond (Nov 29, 2009)

My pick too would be Dell Studio 15. pick up core i7 as processor and you have a blazing fast notebook.

Note: do pick 9 cell battery for this monster.


----------



## hahahari (Nov 29, 2009)

desiibond said:


> My pick too would be Dell Studio 15. pick up core i7 as processor and you have a blazing fast notebook.
> 
> Note: do pick 9 cell battery for this monster.



I dint find it on Dell site. Got a link?


----------



## desiibond (Nov 29, 2009)

*configure.ap.dell.com/dellstore/config.aspx?c=in&cs=indhs1&kc=&l=en&oc=S541019IN8&s=dhs


----------



## hahahari (Nov 29, 2009)

From		Rs.70,336.71*


Excluding Tax and Delivery

Thats the price I get after customization ... Whats the tax??? 14.2% ?

Thats a little too much out of my range


----------



## desiibond (Nov 29, 2009)

70K???

Intel® Core™ i7-720QM processor 
Genuine Windows® 7 Home Premium 64bit
15.6 " 720p WLED (1366x768) Display with TrueLife
4GB Dual-channel 1333MHz DDR3 SDRAM (2 x 2GB)
500GB 7200RPM SATA Hard Drive 
Internal 8X DVD+/-RW Combination Drive with dual layer write capabilities
512MB ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4570 
Integrated Stereo Sound with Subwoofer 
9-cell Lithium Ion Primary Battery

This config is at 60k and add another 4k-5k for tax and shipping I think.


----------



## hahahari (Nov 29, 2009)

15.6 " 720p WLED (1366x76 Display with TrueLife
3 Yrs Ltd Hardware Warranty, InHome Service after Remote Diagnosis
Dell(TM) Backlit Keyboard with Touchpad (English) [add Rs.1,056.42]


I upgraded those

I need the better screen and backlit keyboard part but I am not sure if the warranty is worth it. Any idea with their warranty? or can it be upgraded at the end of the 1st year?

Taking the warranty out, the price will be Rs.63,786.02 +shipping and tax ... not too bad. But lets talk abt the other options we have.

Any other lappy??


----------



## desiibond (Nov 29, 2009)

hmm. yes. it is good to go for extended warranty. afaik, acer allows laptop warranty to be extended after 1yr. you need to check with Dell customer care if they allow this. 

and since the price shoots up after adding these components, yes, you better stick to core2duos. Pick the P series and make sure the processor you pick supports hardware virtualization.


----------



## hahahari (Nov 29, 2009)

Rs.63,616.65 thats what I get for Intel® Core™2 Duo Processor P8700 (2.53GHz/ 1066 FSB/ 3MB Cache) and some more goodies along with 3 year ltd warranty

So basically the difference is 6k if I want to go for Core i7

What about Acer, lenovo and HP??? Any good lappys in the range?


----------



## desiibond (Nov 29, 2009)

there is one c series sony vaio that comes with core2duo and n iia gt230. its mrp is 58k i think.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
and then there is macbook for 65k. os x is considereda great platform for av editing.


----------



## hahahari (Nov 29, 2009)

what abut acer and lenovo??


----------



## rang_varma (Nov 30, 2009)

*Gigabyte Notebook inNote Q1580P*

Guys..
What do you think of *Gigabyte inNote Q1580P *the specs are as follows...
*15.4 inch
Core 2 Duo P8700
Nvidia GeForce GT 130M
4 GB RAM
500 GB HDD
2.0 MP cam
BT/Wifi/LAN
Free Dos
MRP : 46K~47K
**
Gigabyte inNote Q1458P

14.1 inch
Core 2 Duo P8700
Nvidia GeForce 105M
4 GB RAM
500 GB HDD
2.0 MP cam
BT/Wifi/LAN
Free Dos
MRP : Rs 44K~45K
**lh6.ggpht.com/_N_D-iY0FFlk/SwYWofP-TTI/AAAAAAAAAIs/fDtkXIMJ7To/s576/W457_Gigabyte-04-318.jpg


----------



## desiibond (Nov 30, 2009)

hahahari said:


> what abut acer and lenovo??



The best you can get in Acer is 5739G which comes with HD4570 Graphics and Intel® Core™2 Duo processor T6400. But the good thing is that it is a terrific model and is available for some 40k change. multi-touch trackpad and keypad designs are superb. 

Not sure about Lenovo.

*www.acer.co.in/acer/product.do?lin...8e.c2att101=-1&CRC=2759084358#wrAjaxHistory=0


----------



## rajkumar_personal (Nov 30, 2009)

You can go for HP Pavilion - DV6 1152TX.
It is a great comp. You'll get it for 53K incl taxes.
4GB Ram, 500GB HDD, 2GHz processor core 2 duo,512MB ATI Graphics.
You can also go for  HP Pavilion - DV6 1154TX.(Costs 66K inck taxes)
It has better bus speed,processor and graphics card.
Both these lappys have a 720p HD Screens !
I own the 1152TX and am getting terrific performance for all kinds of work and can play all the games as of now. Its a great price-performance ratio lappy !
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
You can go for HP Pavilion - DV6 1152TX.
It is a great comp. You'll get it for 53K incl taxes.

4GB Ram, 500GB HDD, 2GHz processor core 2 duo,512MB ATI Graphics.


You can also go for  HP Pavilion - DV6 1154TX.(Costs 66K inck taxes)
It has better bus speed,processor and graphics card.
Both these lappys have a 720p HD Screens !


I own the 1152TX and am getting terrific performance for all kinds of work and can play all the games as of now. Its a great price-performance ratio lappy !


----------



## hahahari (Dec 1, 2009)

Finally decided on DELL XPS Studio 16  (a little above my budget don't you think?  )... booked it at rs 70800 today...the guy said the delivery will be made in 8 days... damn thats too long for me to wait ... too excited 
*configure.ap.dell.com/dellstore/config.aspx?c=in&cs=indhs1&kc=&l=en&oc=S541020IN8&s=dhs

Thnx a lot for helping with this guys. Specially @desiibond.


----------



## desiibond (Dec 2, 2009)

congrats mate. hope we will see some snapshots and benchmarks from you


----------



## hahahari (Dec 2, 2009)

desiibond said:


> congrats mate. hope we will see some snapshots and benchmarks from you



WIll do. What benchmarks should I run?? How best to run them??

Also I have some proprietary softwares which work only with 32 bis OSes...what do I do to run them??


----------



## desiibond (Dec 2, 2009)

on the executable, right click and select "troubleshoot compatibility". windows will then check the best mode to run the application and will suggest you the same.


----------



## hahahari (Dec 2, 2009)

^thnx m8

what about "What benchmarks should I run?? How best to run them??"


----------



## desiibond (Dec 2, 2009)

Everest ultimate
PCMark Vantage
3D Mark Vantage
Super Pi
sisoft sandra
HDTune

these are good benchmark tools that you can use.


----------



## hahahari (Dec 2, 2009)

desiibond said:


> Everest ultimate
> PCMark Vantage
> 3D Mark Vantage
> Super Pi
> ...



Alright. Will use them.


----------



## hahahari (Dec 7, 2009)

I cant wait...lol ... not yet delivered


----------



## hahahari (Dec 9, 2009)

Dell is annoying. First I cant track my progress then when I call them they keep transferring me to a million customer care executives .... then in the end I get a caller machine.... from what I gather, this is still under production ... so 10 more days minimum


----------



## desiibond (Dec 10, 2009)

ah yes. sometimes, they take long time. but one good thing is that if they do not deliver it on time, they add a free goodie along with it. Call the person who dealt the sale initially for you and blast that person.


----------



## hahahari (Dec 10, 2009)

desiibond said:


> ah yes. sometimes, they take long time. but one good thing is that if they do not deliver it on time, they add a free goodie along with it. Call the person who dealt the sale initially for you and blast that person.



I ordered it from a local shop ( their dealer ... ezone OMR chennai) ... I was hoping that that would speed up the delivery ... I will blast him


----------



## hahahari (Dec 16, 2009)

damn delivery date is 22nd ...


----------



## hahahari (Dec 21, 2009)

Got it delivered!!!

Looks awesome 

I will be running sisoft sandra sometime later today. WIll keep you guys posted.


----------



## desiibond (Dec 22, 2009)

haha. finally you got it. congrats dude. put some pics up in showoff thread.


----------

